# Riding at night



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally, I think it's fine to ride at night _as long as_ you are in a safe place that both you and your horse are used to. I have ridden in the later hours of the day because it is winter(the sun goes down sooner) and I have plently of homework after school. I will usually only ride in arenas if it is dark out.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

wear a helmet, keep your head down, trust the horse and hold on. Dont allow any white lights on the ride. No lights or red lens only.


----------



## PercheronPines (Dec 10, 2012)

Lady and I love a trot through the trails on a moon filled night. Definitely stick to the trails you know inside and out so there are no surprise branches across the face or unknown holes for your horse to step into. It's a blast but be careful and keep it to walk and trot. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Dakota7228 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! We are going to try this tomorrow night because there is going to be a full moon, since it is going to be our first moonlit ride I am going to stay close to home, and ride in the field that we typically ride in because it know it so well. Thanks everyone! =]


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I often feel like Bunny pays more attention to me and we work better in the dark. I personally am terrified of being in the dark alone, but when riding I don't even think about it. Less distractions for both of us I think, as long as nothing is jumping out of the bushes. 
Have fun, be safe!


----------



## Dakota7228 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have heard that from a couple people who have done this. They said there horse responds a lot better. I know they have better night vision than us but I find that pretty interesting. It will be an adventure im sure because I am also terrified of being in the dark alone lol but I am excited to try something new!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I use to ride at night in the summer w relatives/friends - often times on a daily basis. While snow might provide more light w a moon, that's just too cold for me to do on purpose! 
I grew up ofte riding a "back home" after dark, which included a 3-4 mile stretch of dirt road. The road was paved one year. I guess b/c we had ridden it literally thousands of times, we didn't stop to think what that (being paved) meant, although it would have occured to me anywhere else on the planet. One night, I was on a very young gelding that had started crow hopping b/c I was holding him back from his "upset" over another horse having left the group. He wasn't giving up lightly, and had moved into the middle of the road, which so happened to be on the other side of a blind curve. B/c the road was paved, cars went much faster than prior. The road wasn't very traveled _at all - ever_, but sure enough, a car came around the curve whilst I was in the middle of it on a crow hopping horse. I wasn't aware the curve was there until I was blinded by headlights and heard the screaming screech of brakes. Needless to say, I was nearly killed. 
I still ride at night on occasion (only when I lose track of time, not on purpose), but I do not _ever _go near pavement of _any _kind. I do not see any problem w riding at night and I think it can be very enjoyable ....so long as one does not ever lose sight of the where they are at. I wouldn't do it alone.


----------



## Fish99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Riding at night is amazing especially when its cool like it is here and the moon lights our pastures me and my boy love riding at night.


----------



## Dakota7228 (Dec 18, 2012)

Missy May that would be pretty scary! Glad you're okay. Its all dirt roads where I am so I dont have to worry too much about that but im just going to stick to the field by the house until I get a feel for it. Since it is Minnesota its a little colder lol but the snow makes it so much more bright! I think its suppose to be 25 tomorrow night so it wont be too bad lol! ;]


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Night riding is a blast, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been getting to the barn later due to some major roads being closed and traffic worsening. And thanks to Winter the sun sets at 5pm here. So, I go out and ride at nighttime. 

On a full moon I can ride without anything (though I still prefer another source of light as well). Otherwise I just park my car near the arena or round pen and ride there. It's worked out fine!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My horse went better in the dark when I bought him some lights. He wears an LED breastplate modified with a center spotlight and be goes along in the dark just great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

There's a full moon tonight...anyone riding?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If you're riding along a road or something, just put a red light on the back of your saddle so cars know you're there. If you know there is a car coming, pat your horse so they don't get too spooked or something like that. wear reflectors too. you never can be too careful!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Dakota7228 said:


> Missy May that would be pretty scary! Glad you're okay. Its all dirt roads where I am so I dont have to worry too much about that but im just going to stick to the field by the house until I get a feel for it. Since it is Minnesota its a little colder lol but the snow makes it so much more bright! I think its suppose to be 25 tomorrow night so it wont be too bad lol! ;]


haha...at 25F at night, I would need to have so much clothing on I'd need a crane to plop me in the saddle.  I hope you enjoy your ride.

I love dirt roads, that is why I live on one...a nice rough, rocky road...it would destroy a car to traverse it over 20 mph...it is just beautiful!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

amberly said:


> If you're riding along a road or something, just put a red light on the back of your saddle so cars know you're there. If you know there is a car coming, pat your horse so they don't get too spooked or something like that. wear reflectors too. you never can be too careful!


You can buy reflective leg bands, helmet cover, vest, quarter sheet and even saddle pad for your night riding too. I have most of that along with the light up breastplate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I've ridden at night for years. 
During the summer I have to cause its too hot during the day here.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Attaching a couple of those glow stick things to your horse and yourself is a good plan.
Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, it is a blast. Especially with a group of friends. We used to meet up once a month to ride at night - there was a 5 mile loop we rode on and we sang old cowboy songs the entire time. The only accident we ever had was that someone fell off sideways (while just sitting at a standstill) because they forgot to tighten their cinch once we got started. I guess when you can't see your girth to notice it's loose, then that could potentially happen..LOL!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Its pretty common back home in NM to ride at night. Its cooler and I've always felt the horses listen and respond better. Plus night trails are a BLAST! 

I personally wouldn't ride at night back home now though. It gets down to -5F O_O


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I love moonlight rides! Never really done it in the winter, though....I usually do it in the warmer months, but it's so much fun. I'd never go out alone however.....at least not on purpose. I HAVE gone riding and not timed my ride properly and ended up alone after dark. I prefer company! LOL!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> My horse went better in the dark when I bought him some lights. He wears an LED breastplate modified with a center spotlight and be goes along in the dark just great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have any pictures of this? It sounds great!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

We haven't ridden at night since the fall.......where we live it gets pretty cold here in the winter but it's been mild this week but it makes it really slippery so I haven't even been riding......would never have thought of the glo sticks though, we do carry flashlights with us so if we are out on the road we turn them on when we hear/see cars coming and we will face the horses so they see them also and then continue on......love moonlight riding!


----------



## Dakota7228 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got back in from riding. Our first experience went great! It was so beautiful out, there was frost on the trees and it was snowing lightly and it was so bright! I stuck around the farm and rode in the area I usually work Dakota in, and then I ventured to the end of the driveway and back but that was it lol, but it was a lot of fun! 

Around this time of year here its below zero but its been in the high teens and tonight it was 15 degrees out but I had like 10 layers on and I actually got hot! lol


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Our club actually used to put on a full-moon moonlight ride as a fund raiser. They would mark the entire trail in glow sticks and crack them just before dark. The horses would actually start going from glow stick to glow stick once they got the idea. Someone put a glow stick on their dog to keep track of him, too. You can imagine how confused the horse was when he walked up the the next glow stick on the trail, and it ran away!


----------

